# Color of Hooks In the Surf



## twitchintofish (Feb 21, 2008)

Does it matter what color hook you use in the surf? Thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hook Color*

I use mostly dark hooks, but really don't think that it matters. I do use gold Kahle hooks for Pompano and Sheepshead. C2


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I usually use red hooks. But, like Charlie said, I dont think it really matter.


----------

